# New Conversation submit button



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

I started a new conversation (PM) and selected a recipient and found the preview button but can't find the submit button like on the old platform. What am I missing in order to send this message?
-Kurt


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 3, 2017)

I think the submit button is actually the "start a conversation" button below your message area.
Gary


----------



## dr k (Nov 3, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> I think the submit button is actually the "start a conversation" button below your message area.
> Gary


Thanks Gary.  I did hit every red block to submit several times checked and unchecked boxes with no luck and was left with my unaccepted conversation and recipient as I originally had written it and left the site.  When I returned after getting your notification It sent my conversation when I hit the start a conversation button the first time.

Now to find the list of sponsors that was on the old platform that I bought from like A-maze-n Products, Vacuum Sealers etc.
-Kurt


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2017)

I think your best bet would be, as mentioned, just go on the forum without digning in.  That way you're just a visitor and all the ads should be visible.  Maybe.....
Gary


----------



## shhaker (Nov 15, 2017)

so is the chat room gone?


----------

